# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  Mr Στερεα Ελλας 2011 (11 Ioυνίου - Λειβαδια)

## a.minidis

Πριν απο λιγο σε επικοινωνησα με τον* Κωστα Σταματη,* και τελικα θα διοργανωση στην λειβαδια αγωνα ,με χρηματικα επαθλα απο οτι μου ειπε αν κιαι ακομα δεν γνωριζω λεπτομερειες,με καλεσμενο guest Posing τον Μιχαλη ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟ!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ..
Μια προσπαθεια που κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη πολυ σημαντικη και ιδιαιτερα ..που γινεται στην επαρχια! :03. Thumb up: ..
Ευχωμαι να υπαρξει συνεχεια ..και καλη επιτυχια ,καθως τα εξοδα για κατι τετοιο ειναι τεραστια!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τάσο ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, περιμένουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Ήδη έχω ενημερωθεί και εγώ απο τον Κώστα Σταμάτη για αυτη την πρωτοβουλία του και είναι άξιος συγχαρητηρίων άσχετα με το αποτέλεσμα, καθώς ειναι μια δύσκολη περίοδος για όλους.
Με guest poser τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό είναι ήδη μια εκδήλωση που αξίζει να ζήσει καποιος απο κοντά, καθως και ο Μιχάλης θα είναι κοντα στην αγωνιστική του φόρμα!! Η Λιβαδειά είναι μεν επαρχία αλλά δεν απέχει πολύ απο την Αθήνα και η πρόσβαση σε αυτην είναι εύκολη. Επομένως δεν θα είναι κόπος να παρευρεθεί ο κόσμος που θα έκανε τον κόπο να παρακολουθήσει έναν αγώνα στην Αθήνα...
Καλή επιτυχία στον Κώστα Σταμάτη για αυτη την πρωτοβουλία του και καλές δουλειές στο καταστημα του Regenesis Stores κύριο χορηγό αυτης της διοργάνωσης.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχαρητηρια για την πρωτοβουλία και καλη επιτυχια στους διοργανωτες...ημερομηνια που θα γίνει ξερουμε;;;

----------


## NASSER

Σωστα δεν έχει αναφερθεί....
*
Σάββατο 11 Ιουνίου 2011* με πιθανότητα να έχει προκριματικούς το πρωί και τελικούς το βράδυ. Αυτό θα εξαρτηθεί από τη δήλωση ενδιαφέροντος από τους αθλητές.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία σ αυτη την προσπάθεια και πιστεύω θα πάει καλά γιατι πολλοι αθλητές θα βρίσκονται σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση λόγω συμμετοχών τους στους καθιερωμένους αγώνες του μαίου , οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρετε θα είναι εφικτο να κρατήσει φόρμα για 1-2 εβδομάδες επιπλέον και γιατι όχι να είναι και ακόμη καλύτερος

----------


## PMalamas

μπραβο, δωστε περισσοτερους αγωνες στην επαρχια!!

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Αγαπητά μέλη του bodubuilding.gr,
γεια σας!


Σκοπός αυτού του post είναι μία πρώτη επίσημη δημοσοιποίηση από την πλευρά μας (σε συνέχεια των post που έκαναν άλλα μέλη στο forum).

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά, λοιπόν, σας ανακοινώνω ότι, όντως, θα διεξαχθεί αγώνας body-building στην πόλη της Λιβαδειάς στις 11 Ιουνίου, ημέρα Σάββατο κ με μεγάλο προσκεκλημένο το Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό (θα υπάρχουν κ άλλες εκπλήξεις που θα ανακοινωθούν εν καιρώ)!

Προς το παρόν, θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω ότι αυτό το Grand Prix θα γίνει από τη μεγάλη μου αγάπη για το άθλημα κ στην προσπάθειά μου να το διαδώσω/αναδείξω στην ευρύτερη περιοχή μου.
Είναι ανεξάρτητο από οποιαδήποτε ομοσπονδία.

Σας ευχαριστώ για την μέχρι τώρα υποστήριξή σας!

Αναμείνατε για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.


Με εκτίμηση,
Σταμάτης Κώστας.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αγαπητά μέλη του bodubuilding.gr,
> γεια σας!
> 
> 
> Σκοπός αυτού του post είναι μία πρώτη επίσημη δημοσοιποίηση από την πλευρά μας (σε συνέχεια των post που έκαναν άλλα μέλη στο forum).
> 
> Με μεγάλη μου χαρά, λοιπόν, σας ανακοινώνω ότι, όντως, θα διεξαχθεί αγώνας body-building στην πόλη της Λιβαδειάς στις 11 Ιουνίου, ημέρα Σάββατο κ με μεγάλο προσκεκλημένο το Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό (θα υπάρχουν κ άλλες εκπλήξεις που θα ανακοινωθούν εν καιρώ)!
> 
> Προς το παρόν, θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω ότι αυτό το Grand Prix θα γίνει από τη μεγάλη μου αγάπη για το άθλημα κ στην προσπάθειά μου να το διαδώσω/αναδείξω στην ευρύτερη περιοχή μου.
> ...


Eνα μεγαλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* Κωστα αν  και δεν σε ξερω προσωπικα για την κινηση σου!  :03. Thumb up: 

Να σου ευχυθω σιδηροκεφαλος για τον 2ο *ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟ* αγωνα του 2011  :01. Wink: 

Αν πιστευεις οτι καπου μπορω να σε βοηθησω μην διστασεις.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## a.minidis

> Αγαπητά μέλη του bodubuilding.gr,
> γεια σας!
> 
> 
> Σκοπός αυτού του post είναι μία πρώτη επίσημη δημοσοιποίηση από την πλευρά μας (σε συνέχεια των post που έκαναν άλλα μέλη στο forum).
> 
> Με μεγάλη μου χαρά, λοιπόν, σας ανακοινώνω ότι, όντως, θα διεξαχθεί αγώνας body-building στην πόλη της Λιβαδειάς στις 11 Ιουνίου, ημέρα Σάββατο κ με μεγάλο προσκεκλημένο το Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό (θα υπάρχουν κ άλλες εκπλήξεις που θα ανακοινωθούν εν καιρώ)!
> 
> Προς το παρόν, θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω ότι αυτό το Grand Prix θα γίνει από τη μεγάλη μου αγάπη για το άθλημα κ στην προσπάθειά μου να το διαδώσω/αναδείξω στην ευρύτερη περιοχή μου.
> ...


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

κ. Σταμάτη ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα σας.  :03. Clap: 

Θα περιμένουμε οτιδηποτε άλλες πληροφορίες σχετικά με κατηγορίες ή έπαθλα (μιας και ο Τασος ανέφερε χρηματικά έπαθλα).

ΜΒ

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ , ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΗΣΩ...ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ...


Υ.Γ : ΣΤΕΛΙΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ...ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ 15 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΝΑ ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΩ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΕΙΣ...ΕΥΧΟΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ!!!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ , ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΗΣΩ...ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ...
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ : ΣΤΕΛΙΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ...ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ 15 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΝΑ ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΩ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΕΙΣ...ΕΥΧΟΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ!!!!!


Aμοιβαιες οι συμμετοχες των αθλητων μας απο *Κρητη* Κωστα θα ειμαστε *ΟΛΟΙ* εκει να σε στηριξουμε !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

Καλησπερα ,παιδια και απο εμας εδω  στην βορεια ελλαδα. Μπραβο για την κινηση Κ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ωστα ,μας ειχαν μλησει για τον αγωνα τα παιδια απο την twinlab πριν μερες.Κουραγιο για την ολοκληρωση της διωργανωσης του αγωνα σου. θα σε τιμησουμε με την παρουσια της ομαδας μας μιας και εισαι οπως ειπε και ο Ηλιας στον μηνα που θα ειναι ολοι ετοιμοι.Οποτε   Κρητη--Σερρες--Λιβαδεια. Και οσοι αντεξετε  και παρακατω. Καλη ευκαιρια ειναι ο αγωνας στην Αυστρια  18 .6.

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣEIΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 11 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2011 ΘΑ  ΔΙΕΞΑΧΘΕΙ ΑΓΩΝΑΣ BODY - BUILDING ΜΕ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ!!!

ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΗ ΠΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΙΒΑΔΕΙΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΔΕΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ!!!!


ΓΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ: 2261 300624 (ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ)

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πολλη καλη κινηση ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο εμενα!!!Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Απλά να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχει κάποια σύγχηση σχετικά με το άν ο αγώνα θα είναι τελικά υπο την αιγίδα της WABBA ή θα είναι ανεξάρτητος.

Θα παρακαλούσαμε τους διοργανωτες να έχουμε κάποια ενημέρωση επι του θέματος  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Ο ΧΩΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΧΘΕΙ Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΜΠΑΣΚΕΤ.
ΕΝΑΣ ΧΩΡΟΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙ Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## chrisberg

> Απλά να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχει κάποια σύγχηση σχετικά με το άν ο αγώνα θα είναι τελικά υπο την αιγίδα της WABBA ή θα είναι ανεξάρτητος.
> 
> Θα παρακαλούσαμε τους διοργανωτες να έχουμε κάποια ενημέρωση επι του θέματος 
> 
> ΜΒ




TAK TAK Any body home???   :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

Αυτό τον καιρό έχω επικοινωνήσει πολλές φορές με τον Κώστα, και από ότι μου έχει πει είναι σε πολλή καλό δρόμο ο αγώνας που θα διοργανώσει, βλέπουμε άλλωστε και τον ζήλο που έχει για το άθλημα να πάει καλά όλοι η διοργάνωση, από την μεριά μου  ,του εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία για την διοργάνωση που ετοιμάζει,[και μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην επαρχία χρειάζονται τέτοιοι αγώνες,,] :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## nicksigalas

Καλη επυτηχια και απο εμενα Κωστα καλη κινηση για το αθλημα πιστευω να μπορεσω να παραβρεθω και εγω να παρακολουθησω τον αγωνα να σε γνωρισουμε και απο κοντα

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ.ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΚΤΙΜΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ.ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ , ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΔΕΙΞΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Κ.ΝΙΚΟ ΣΙΓΑΛΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ.

**γράφε με μικρούς χαρακτήρες, είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ!! mods team**

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

καλη επιτηχια,,,,,,, :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ενας αγωνας  ακομα  θα  γινει  στην Λιβαδεια WABBA MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ στις 11 ιουνιου με  συνδιοργανωτη τον  Κωστα  Σταματη  ! για  πληροφοριες  στο  τηλ  2261300624





> Nικο καλησπερα!
> Τελικα ο αγωνας αυτος στην Λιβαδεια θα γινει υπό την αιγιδα της WABBA;
> Kαλο θα ηταν για την ενημερωση του κοινου να διευκρινιστει,καθως στο θεμα του αγωνα ( Bodybuilding Show by Regenesis Stores (11.6 -Λειβαδια) ) ,τουλαχιστον πριν λίγο καιρο ίσχυε,ειχε γραφτει από τον διοργανωτη ότι ο αγωνας θα είναι ανεξαρτητος .
> υ.γ. Στην Κερκυρα τελικα θα γίνει αγωνας;





> Γεια  σου  Κωστη  !  Ναι  ο  αγωνας  στην  Λιβαδεια  θα  γινει  υπο  την  αιγιδα  της  wabba  !  για  την  Κερκυρα  θα  ενημερωσω  συντομα !





> ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣEIΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 11 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2011 ΘΑ  ΔΙΕΞΑΧΘΕΙ ΑΓΩΝΑΣ BODY - BUILDING ΜΕ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ!!!
> ΥΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑΣ WABBA!!!
> ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ, ΔΙΟΤΙ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑΣ..ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ! 
> 
> ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΗ ΠΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΙΒΑΔΕΙΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΔΕΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ!!!!
> 
> 
> ΓΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ: 2261 300624 (ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ)


Τελικα τι ισχυει ρε παιδια;Θα ειναι WABBA o αγωνας;Ή ακυρο τελικά;
Εδω είχε ανακοινωθει από τον πρόεδρο,τον διοργανωτη,ρωτησα και επιβεβαιωθηκε,ακουγονται φήμες ότι θα είναι ανεξαρτηρτο,μπορουμε να εχουμε μια ενημερωση;όχι ότι αλλαζουν πολλα πραγματα,απλα για να μην υπάρχει συγχυση στο κοινο.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Τελικα τι ισχυει ρε παιδια;Θα ειναι WABBA o αγωνας;Ή ακυρο τελικά;
> Εδω είχε ανακοινωθει από τον πρόεδρο,τον διοργανωτη,ρωτησα και επιβεβαιωθηκε,ακουγονται φήμες ότι θα είναι ανεξαρτηρτο,μπορουμε να εχουμε μια ενημερωση;όχι ότι αλλαζουν πολλα πραγματα,απλα για να μην υπάρχει συγχυση στο κοινο.


Ο Κωστας Σταματης σαν νεος στο χωρο δεν γνωριζει καταστασεις και προυποθεσεις (χωρις να θελω να τον θειξω) με αποτελεσμα να υπαρξει μια συγχυση γυρω απο την κατα τα αλλα φιλοτιμη προσπαθεια που ξεκινησε.  :03. Clap: 

Ο αγωνας θα γινει με την υπστηρηξη και συνδρομη της WABBA αλλα δεν θα υπαρχει πουθενα το λογοτυπο της και εξηγω : O *Kεφαλιανος* δεν μπορει να κανει guest σε αλλη Ομοσπονδια για τους γνωστους λογους ! :02. Idea: 

Οσοι εχουμε μιλησει με τον Κωστα καταλαβαμε οτι προκειται για ενα πραγαμτικο λατρη του αθληματος.Καλο ειναι μεχρι να παρει και αυτος μια γευση απο τον κοσμο του ΒΒ και να κατασταλαξει να ειμαστε λιγο ελαστικοι μαζι του.  :02. Welcome: 

Chrisberg για εσενα το τελευταιο  :01. Razz:  :02. Nana na nana:  :01. Razz:  (Υπαρχουν και κουδουνια στις πορτες ακομα δεν εχετε βαλει στο χωριο σου?  :01. Razz:  ακου ΤΑΚ ΤΑΚ)

----------


## nicksigalas

Στελακο φιλακια πολλα σε εσενα και σε ολη την Κρητη ρε φιλε :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελακο φιλακια πολλα σε εσενα και σε ολη την Κρητη ρε φιλε


Γεια σου ρε Νικολα γιγαντα!  :02. Welcome: 

Καλη επιτυχια σε οτι κανετε παιδια !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tsounakis

O  αγωνας στις 11 - 6 - 2011 στην  Λειβαδια.... ονομαζεται  mr. Στερεα ελλας ! Ενας  αγωνας  με  μεγαλη  ιστορια  που τον  διοργανωνε  ο  Χαλεπας  στην  Χαλκιδα  οι  ποιο  παλιοι  θα θυμουνται !  Θα  βοηθησουμε  ολοι   τον   Κωστα  Σταματη  να συνεχισει  αυτον τον ιστορικο  αγωνα που  ηταν  απο  τους πιο  βασικους  τοπικους  αγωνες ! ( το  1985 γενικος  νικητης  ημουν  εγω !  )

----------


## vaggan

> O  αγωνας στις 11 - 6 - 2011 στην  Λειβαδια.... ονομαζεται  mr. Στερεα ελλας ! Ενας  αγωνας  με  μεγαλη  ιστορια  που τον  διοργανωνε  ο  Χαλεπας  στην  Χαλκιδα  οι  ποιο  παλιοι  θα θυμουνται !  Θα  βοηθησουμε  ολοι   τον   Κωστα  Σταματη  να συνεχισει  αυτον τον ιστορικο  αγωνα που  ηταν  απο  τους πιο  βασικους  τοπικους  αγωνες ! ( το  1985 γενικος  νικητης  ειμουν  εγω !  )


 σε ενα περιοδικο διαβασα οτι εκανες για εκεινο τον αγωνα 70 σετ πλατη!!!απιστευτο :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Πολύβιος

Καλησπέρα  :01. Smile: 
Παιδιά εάν τελικά η διοργάνωση θα είναι ανεξάρτητη ανακοινώστε και τους κανόνες που θα διέπουν την κάθε κατηγορία, προς διευκόλυνση των αθλητών.

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
θέλω να σας ενημερώσω οτι ο αγώνας στη Λιβαδειά θα ειναι ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΣ... είχα προαναφέρει οτι θα γίνει υπο την αιγίδα της ομοσπονδίας wabba αλλά τελικά θα διοργανωθεί μόνο απο το κατάστημα regenesis - stores!

οι κατηγορίες που θα υπάρχουν θα είναι οι εξείς:

fitness ανδρών - fitness γυναικών - body fitness ανδρών - junior(έως 24 ετών) - master - χαμηλή ανδρών έως 1.68 - μεσαία ανδρών έως 1.78 - ψηλή ανδρών 178 και άνω - γενική κατηγορία όπου θα λάβει μερος ο πρώτος κάθε κατηγορίας.

guest posing : Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανος - Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη

σε λίγες ημέρες θα ανακοινωθεί και η αφίσα του αγώνα με τους πολλούς χορηγούς της πόλης μου , που στηρίζουν αυτη τη μεγάλη προσπάθεια.τους οποίους ευχαριστώ πολυ.

τα κύπελα και τα μετάλλια για τους 3 πρώτους κάθε κατηγορίας είναι ήδη έτοιμα.. :03. Thumb up: 

Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ή για να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή για τον αγώνα στη Λιβαδειά επικοινωνείτε ΜΟΝΟ μαζί μου ώρες καταστημάτων στο τηλέφωνο 2261 3 00624  
Υπεύθυνος αγώνα : Σταματης κώνσταντίνος.

πιστεύω να έχω καλύψει τις ερωτήσεις που εχουν προαναφερθει.
σας ευχαριστω για την στήριξη σας!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση και καλή επιτυχια :03. Thumb up: 
Κρίσιμο για τους αθλητες και για τους θεατες θα ηταν σε ενα ευλογο χρονικο σημειο,εστω και την τελευταια εβδομαδα,να μαθουμε αν θα πραγματοποιηθουν προκριματικα το πρωι ή μονο το βραδυ απευθειας.

----------


## NASSER

> Σε ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση και καλή επιτυχια
> Κρίσιμο για τους αθλητες και για τους θεατες θα ηταν σε ενα ευλογο χρονικο σημειο,εστω και την τελευταια εβδομαδα,να μαθουμε αν θα πραγματοποιηθουν προκριματικα το πρωι ή μονο το βραδυ απευθειας.


+1

Επίσης Κωστα αν μπορείς να μας ενημερώσεις ποιοι θα είναι στη κριτική επιτροπή της διοργάνωσης, καθώς πλέον γνωρίζουμε πως είναι ανεξάρτητος αγώνας και ο αθλητής θέλει να νιώθει σιγουριά για δίκαιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Πολύβιος

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> θέλω να σας ενημερώσω οτι ο αγώνας στη Λιβαδειά θα ειναι ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΣ... είχα προαναφέρει οτι θα γίνει υπο την αιγίδα της ομοσπονδίας wabba αλλά τελικά θα διοργανωθεί μόνο απο το κατάστημα regenesis - stores!
> 
> οι κατηγορίες που θα υπάρχουν θα είναι οι εξείς:
> 
> fitness ανδρών - fitness γυναικών - body fitness ανδρών - junior(έως 24 ετών) - master - χαμηλή ανδρών έως 1.68 - μεσαία ανδρών έως 1.78 - ψηλή ανδρών 178 και άνω - γενική κατηγορία όπου θα λάβει μερος ο πρώτος κάθε κατηγορίας.
> 
> guest posing : Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανος - Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη
> 
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Θέλω να σας ευχηθώ μεσα απο την καρδια μου χρονια πολλα και Χριστος Ανέστη σε ολους!!!!

Επίσης με την ευκαιρία να σας ενημερώσω πως οσοι θελησετε να διανυκτερευσετε το Σαββατο 11 ιουνίου μετα τους αγώνες και για δική σας διευκολυνση σας παραθέτω τα παρακάτω link των διαθέσημων ξενοδοχείων της περιοχής..Παρακαλώ αναφέρετε οτι θα είστε συνοδοι ειτε αγωνιζομενοι για να σας ενημερώσουν για την έκπτωση σας... 

http://www.booking.com/hotel/gr/leva...Fci-zAodNHx3BQ

http://www.wiw.gr/greek/livadeia_philippos_hotel/

http://www.hotelerato.com/rooms-gr.html

----------


## chrisberg

> Ο Κωστας Σταματης σαν νεος στο χωρο δεν γνωριζει καταστασεις και προυποθεσεις (χωρις να θελω να τον θειξω) με αποτελεσμα να υπαρξει μια συγχυση γυρω απο την κατα τα αλλα φιλοτιμη προσπαθεια που ξεκινησε. 
> 
> Ο αγωνας θα γινει με την υπστηρηξη και συνδρομη της WABBA αλλα δεν θα υπαρχει πουθενα το λογοτυπο της και εξηγω : O *Kεφαλιανος* δεν μπορει να κανει guest σε αλλη Ομοσπονδια για τους γνωστους λογους !
> 
> Οσοι εχουμε μιλησει με τον Κωστα καταλαβαμε οτι προκειται για ενα πραγαμτικο λατρη του αθληματος.Καλο ειναι μεχρι να παρει και αυτος μια γευση απο τον κοσμο του ΒΒ και να κατασταλαξει να ειμαστε λιγο ελαστικοι μαζι του. 
> 
> Chrisberg για εσενα το τελευταιο  (Υπαρχουν και κουδουνια στις πορτες ακομα δεν εχετε βαλει στο χωριο σου?  ακου ΤΑΚ ΤΑΚ)


ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ:
Aπο τότε που προχώρησε η τεχνολογία υστέρησε ο ανθρώπινος νους!!! Chrisberg
Exει άλλη χάρη η επαφή την πόρτα Χα Χα Χα

----------


## chrisberg

> Θέλω να σας ευχηθώ μεσα απο την καρδια μου χρονια πολλα και Χριστος Ανέστη σε ολους!!!!
> 
> Επίσης με την ευκαιρία να σας ενημερώσω πως οσοι θελησετε να διανυκτερευσετε το Σαββατο 11 ιουνίου μετα τους αγώνες και για δική σας διευκολυνση σας παραθέτω τα παρακάτω link των διαθέσημων ξενοδοχείων της περιοχής..Παρακαλώ αναφέρετε οτι θα είστε συνοδοι ειτε αγωνιζομενοι για να σας ενημερώσουν για την έκπτωση σας... 
> 
> http://www.booking.com/hotel/gr/leva...Fci-zAodNHx3BQ
> 
> http://www.wiw.gr/greek/livadeia_philippos_hotel/
> 
> http://www.hotelerato.com/rooms-gr.html


Είμαι στο χώρο 20 περίπου χρόνια και έχω συνεργαστεί με όλες της " ομοσπονδίες στην Ελλάδα. "
Υπήρξα διοργανωτής και συνδιοργανωτής αγόνων από το 1994 και προσπάθησα με τις εμπειρίες μου και με τη γνώση όλων αυτών των χρόνων να διδαχθώ και να αποφύγω λάθη άλλων διοργανωτών 

Θα συμφωνήσω με το μεγάλο κόστος της διοργάνωσης.
Γνωρίζω περίπτωση που όλο το στήσιμο του αγώνας χωρούσε στο τζιπ του προέδρου. 
Εάν λοιπόν σκοπός μου ήταν το κέρδος θα είχα βάλει και εγώ στο τραπέζι των κριτών χάρτινα τραπεζομάνδηλα που να γράφουν καλή όρεξη!
Ανταυτού πλήρωσα τη μεγαλύτερη αίθουσα στο νησί και μάλιστα όταν ο δήμος μου παρείχε άλλη δωρεάν.

Σεβόμενος όμως τους θεατές μου, δεν το έκανα και προτίμησα να πληρώσω.

Στο θέμα της φιλοξενίας των αθλητών τώρα αλλά και των παροχών προς αυτούς…
Σε πιάνω αδιάβαστο!!!
Αρκετοί έμειναν στο Grand Hotel ξενοδοχείο 5 αστέρων και κάποιοι στο Four season.
Σε αγώνα που συμμετείχα με τους αθλητές μου έμεινα σε ξενοδοχεία που στη reception σου έδιναν εκτός απ΄το κλειδί και λουράκι για τα τσιμπούρια.

Τουλάχιστον όσοι έμειναν στο Grand hotel είμαι σίγουρος ότι και για μήνα του μέλιτος θα ήθελαν να ξαναπάνε εκεί.
Εξάλλου είμαι σίγουρος ότι άλλος διοργανωτής ούτε τα δεύτερα πρωινά δεν θα πλήρωνε
(μου κόστισαν έξτρα 360 ευρώ).

Αλήθεια στην Κρήτη φεύγοντας από το ξενοδοχείο με φώναξαν από τη reception να πληρώσω τα δωμάτια αφού ο "αντιπρόεδρος" της τότε ομοσπονδίας-παρωδίας την κοπάνησε με τα λεφτά.

Η μεταφορά των αθλητών έγινε με ειδικά για αυτούς ναυλωμένο πούλμαν με τέσσερα δρομολόγια και σε κάποιους είχα ενοικιάσει και Ι.Χ. απο το Rent a car marathon.

Τα δε τρόπαια των αθλητών κόστισαν τρελά γιατί πλέον ένα κύπελο το παίρνεις και σε μια παρτίδα τάβλι.
Τα μετάλλια είχαν χαραγμένο το λογότυπο μου για μα θυμίζουν στον αθλητή την συμμετοχή του στο συγκεκριμένο αγώνα και είχα προσέξει την κάθε λεπτομέρεια όπως καρτελάκια με κορδονάκι λαιμού για τους αθλητές και τους συνοδούς τους.

Μέχρι και τα καρτελάκια με  νούμερο του αθλητή είχαν στρογκιλεμένες γωνίες για να μην τσίμπιουνται οι αθλητές.

Στο προθερμαντήριο υπήρχαν μπάρες αλτήρες λάστιχα αντίστασης μέχρι ψύχτες νερού και υγρά χαρτομάνδηλα.

Πολλοί από τους αθλητές πέραν των άλλων παροχών έμειναν 2 βράδια στο ξενοδοχείων με τς διακυκτερεύσεις και τα πρωινά τους πληρωμένα αλλλα είχαν και εκπτώσεις 50% 
στις αγορές τους στο snac bar και ελεύθερη είσοδο με ποτό στο καλλίτερο club της πόλης.

Με κάποιους από τους αθλητές βρέθηκα στο καλλίτερο cafe αλλά και στο καλλίτερο chinesse Restaurant της πόλης.

Με μέρος παλαιού post προσπαθώ να περάσω το μύνημα ως παλιός διοργανωτής για το πως θα πρέπει να φιλοξενεί κανείς αθλητές που φτάνουν απο την άλλη άκρη της Ελλάδος για να τιμήσουν (και το εννοώ) τον αγώνα αντι να πετούν τα λεφτά τους χρηματοδωτόντας τους Νταβατζήδες του χώρου
και ο νοών νοήτο!!! ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗ ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Ωραία Μιχάλη μου αυτά που λες κ σε ολους μας αρέσουν αλλά ο Κωστής είναι ενα παιδί 24 χρονών που αγωνίζεται με ενα κατάστημα να επιβιώσει κ απο πολύ μεγάλη αγάπη για το αθλημα κ απο ""μεράκι"' να το πω ετσι λαικά διοργάνωσε αυτό τον αγώνα, προσπαθεί να ευχαριστήσει ολους μας κ κάνει οτι μπορεί καλύτερο, αξίζει να τον ενθαρύνουμε, εγω οταν θα διοργανώσω αγώνα κ σε καλέσω δεν θα σε παω σε Hotel 5 αστέρων ουτε εσένα ουτε  τους συναθλητές μου εχω δυο σπίτια 100 ατομα ξαπλωμενοι ο ενας δίπλα στον αλλον κ για πρωινό απο ενα καφεδάκι κ ειστε οκ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## chrisberg

> Ωραία Μιχάλη μου αυτά που λες κ σε ολους μας αρέσουν αλλά ο Κωστής είναι ενα παιδί 24 χρονών που αγωνίζεται με ενα κατάστημα να επιβιώσει κ απο πολύ μεγάλη αγάπη για το αθλημα κ απο ""μεράκι"' να το πω ετσι λαικά διοργάνωσε αυτό τον αγώνα, προσπαθεί να ευχαριστήσει ολους μας κ κάνει οτι μπορεί καλύτερο, αξίζει να τον ενθαρύνουμε, εγω οταν θα διοργανώσω αγώνα κ σε καλέσω δεν θα σε παω σε Hotel 5 αστέρων ουτε εσένα ουτε  τους συναθλητές μου εχω δυο σπίτια 100 ατομα ξαπλωμενοι ο ενας δίπλα στον αλλον κ για πρωινό απο ενα καφεδάκι κ ειστε οκ


Ας είναι απ' τα χεράκια σου Κωνσταντίνα μου και τι άλλο να θέλω στον κόσμο.
Καταρχάς τα συγχαρητήρια μου για την προσπάθεια.
Η παρέμβαση μου είχε μόνο συμβουλευτικό χαρακτήρα.
Εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχεία και μακάρι και οι αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν να είναι σε επίπεδο ΜΑΓΚΟΥ!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Ας είναι απ' τα χεράκια σου Κωνσταντίνα μου και τι άλλο να θέλω στον κόσμο.
> Καταρχάς τα συγχαρητήρια μου για την προσπάθεια.
> Η παρέμβαση μου είχε μόνο συμβουλευτικό χαρακτήρα.
> Εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχεία και μακάρι και οι αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν να είναι σε επίπεδο ΜΑΓΚΟΥ!!!


Mου αρέσει απίστευτα ο χαρακτήρας σου γιατι είσαι χύμα κ χοντροκομένος στα σχόλια σου, αντιδραστικός κ οποιον πάρει η ""μπάλα"" οσο στριμένος κ να δείχνεις είσαι ψυχή μέσα σου, κ γενικά μου αρέσουν οι ανθρωποι που λένε αυτά που πιστευουν κ οχι αυτοί που λένε ναι κ ναι κ απο πισω αλλα!!!Οσο για τον ΜΑΓΚΟ να τον χαίρεσε τον αθλητή σου είναι ""θηρίο"" κ χρυσό παιδί απο μια μικρή συζήτηση που είχα μαζί του!!!
Αν μπορείτε κ ερθετε στην Λειβαδιά εγω ειλικρινά θα χαρώ πάρα πολύ  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παντως και το  :bodybuilding.gr:  φυσικα θα ειναι εκει,αντε όλα τα καλοπαιδα βλεπω να μαζευονται :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chrisberg

> Mου αρέσει απίστευτα ο χαρακτήρας σου γιατι είσαι χύμα κ χοντροκομένος στα σχόλια σου, αντιδραστικός κ οποιον πάρει η ""μπάλα"" οσο στριμένος κ να δείχνεις είσαι ψυχή μέσα σου, κ γενικά μου αρέσουν οι ανθρωποι που λένε αυτά που πιστευουν κ οχι αυτοί που λένε ναι κ ναι κ απο πισω αλλα!!!Οσο για τον ΜΑΓΚΟ να τον χαίρεσε τον αθλητή σου είναι ""θηρίο"" κ χρυσό παιδί απο μια μικρή συζήτηση που είχα μαζί του!!!
> Αν μπορείτε κ ερθετε στην Λειβαδιά εγω ειλικρινά θα χαρώ πάρα πολύ


 
ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΑΑΑΑ μου τα ρίχνεις;;;;; :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 
Πάντος οι γυναίκα μου με ποιό λίγα κοπλιμέντα με έκανε και την παντρεύτηκα!!! 
Χα Χα Χα Χα ΧΑ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Να ξέρεις ότι και 'γω σε πάω τρελά γιατί έχεις τον τρόπο να είσαι γλυκιά ακόμα και όταν βρίζεις   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΑΑΑΑ μου τα ρίχνεις;;;;;
> Πάντος οι γυναίκα μου με ποιό λίγα κοπλιμέντα με έκανε και την παντρεύτηκα!!! 
> Χα Χα Χα Χα ΧΑ 
> Να ξέρεις ότι και 'γω σε πάω τρελά γιατί έχεις τον τρόπο να είσαι γλυκιά ακόμα και όταν βρίζεις


 
Mε εκανες ευτυχισμένη  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: OMG!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μιχαλη δεν κανεις καμια αγωνιστικη διαιτα μηπως σας δουμε τουλαχιστον ζευγαρι στην σκηνη της Λιβαδειας; :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Μιχαλη δεν κανεις καμια αγωνιστικη διαιτα μηπως σας δουμε τουλαχιστον ζευγαρι στην σκηνη της Λιβαδειας;


 
Xαχαχαχαχαχα μας φάγατε μια καλή κουβεντούλα είπαμε κ να  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: εγω με τον Χρυσοβέργη ανεβαίνω στην σκηνή σε οτι φόρμα κ να είναι :02. Welcome:

----------


## chrisberg

> Xαχαχαχαχαχα μας φάγατε μια καλή κουβεντούλα είπαμε κ να εγω με τον Χρυσοβέργη ανεβαίνω στην σκηνή σε οτι φόρμα κ να είναι


Zηλιάρη Κώστα ένα πράγμα σου λέω μόνο:
Mε την Κωνσταντίνα δίπλα μου μπορώ να "σταθώ" :01. Wink:  όπου χρειαστεί και όποτε χρειαστεί!!!
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Zηλιάρη Κώστα ένα πράγμα σου λέω μόνο:
> Mε την Κωνσταντίνα δίπλα μου μπορώ να "σταθώ" όπου χρειαστεί και όποτε χρειαστεί!!!


 
Μιχαλάκη μου γλυκιέ :01. Smile:  να εισαι καλά!!Καλή καρδια βρε παιδιά να γελάμε δεν εχουμε να μοιράσουμε τίποτα με κανέναν, κ είναι ωραίο να βρισκόμαστε μια δυο φορές τον χρόνο στους αγώνες κ να περνάμε ωραία :02. Love:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα τι διαβάζω εδω μέσα και εγω ετοιμάζομαι πυρετωδώς να κάνουμε ενα γκέστ με την κωσταντίνα , απλα θα είναι λίγο αισθησιακό να ανάψουν τα αίματα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> καλα τι διαβάζω εδω μέσα και εγω ετοιμάζομαι πυρετωδώς να κάνουμε ενα γκέστ με την κωσταντίνα , απλα θα είναι λίγο αισθησιακό να ανάψουν τα αίματα


Ποιος την χάρη μου με τόσο αγάπη που εισπράτω απο ολα τα αρσενικά  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: πάτερ δεν θα σε αφήσω με παράπονο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ποιος την χάρη μου με τόσο αγάπη που εισπράτω απο ολα τα αρσενικά πάτερ δεν θα σε αφήσω με παράπονο



όσοι σε ξέρουν καταλαβαίνουν πως είσαι καλοπροαίρετο άτομο και δεν παρεξηγείτε με τίποτε η διαχυτικότητά σου ειδικα στα άτομα που εκτιμάς και σε καταλαβαίνουν , γι αυτο άλλωστε και κάνουμε πλάκες απροβλημάτιστα.
απλά αυτοι που σε ξέρουν και παρακολουθούν την πορεία σου ξέρουμε και καταλαβαίνουμε ότι κάθε σου εμφάνηση ακόμη και σαν γκέστ είναι ξεχωριστη και σε φόρμα σαν αγωνιζόμενη , αφού όλο τον χρόνο είσαι φορμαρισμένη και θυληκή και γουστάρουμε να σε βλέπουμε στην σκηνή  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> όσοι σε ξέρουν καταλαβαίνουν πως είσαι καλοπροαίρετο άτομο και δεν παρεξηγείτε με τίποτε η διαχυτικότητά σου ειδικα στα άτομα που εκτιμάς και σε καταλαβαίνουν , γι αυτο άλλωστε και κάνουμε πλάκες απροβλημάτιστα.
> απλά αυτοι που σε ξέρουν και παρακολουθούν την πορεία σου ξέρουμε και καταλαβαίνουμε ότι κάθε σου εμφάνηση ακόμη και σαν γκέστ είναι ξεχωριστη και σε φόρμα σαν αγωνιζόμενη , αφού όλο τον χρόνο είσαι φορμαρισμένη και θυληκή και γουστάρουμε να σε βλέπουμε στην σκηνή


 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

ΧΟΡΗΓΟΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ: Grand Prix Bodybuilding HERCULES 2011 MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ: ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΕΝΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ - X-RADIO 91,3 - ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΣ 90,3 - CITY FM 92,0 - ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ 95,8 - ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΒΟΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΩΡΑ

ΧΟΡΗΓΟΙ : Grand Prix Bodybuilding HERCULES 2011 MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ:
TWINLAB :03. Thumb up:  - MULTIPOWER :03. Thumb up:  - MHP :03. Thumb up:  - DYMATIZE :03. Thumb up:  - MAXIMUSCLE :03. Thumb up:  - INFINITE LABS :03. Thumb up: 

ΧΟΡΗΓΟΙ : Grand Prix Bodybuilding HERCULES 2011 MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ:
ALEGRO PIZZA-ΣΩΤΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΑ-BELLISIMO-MARBILL-ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΕΙΟ ΟΠΑΠ ΠΟΥΣΙΑΣ-AVF HELLAS-ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ-LD MOTORS-ΟΠΤΙΚΑ ΜΩΡΑΙΤΗΣ-ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΑ-ΚΡΕΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΑΡΑΜΠΑΝΟΣ-ΣΧΟΛΗ ΟΔΗΓΩΝ ΓΕΡΑΓΑΣ-ENERGY-ΤΑΒΕΡΝΑ Ο ΝΩΝΤΑΣ-TOTAL LOOK ΚΕΦΑΛΑΣ- CAFE AMAN-ΓΚΩΝΙΑΣ Α.Ε.-ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΛΟΜΟΙΡΗΣ

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ!  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## chrisberg

> όσοι σε ξέρουν καταλαβαίνουν πως είσαι καλοπροαίρετο άτομο και δεν παρεξηγείτε με τίποτε η διαχυτικότητά σου ειδικα στα άτομα που εκτιμάς και σε καταλαβαίνουν , γι αυτο άλλωστε και κάνουμε πλάκες απροβλημάτιστα.
> απλά αυτοι που σε ξέρουν και παρακολουθούν την πορεία σου ξέρουμε και καταλαβαίνουμε ότι κάθε σου εμφάνηση ακόμη και σαν γκέστ είναι ξεχωριστη και σε φόρμα σαν αγωνιζόμενη , αφού όλο τον χρόνο είσαι φορμαρισμένη και θυληκή και γουστάρουμε να σε βλέπουμε στην σκηνή


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: Kάτω τα χέρια την είδα πρώτος!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## chrisberg

> ΧΟΡΗΓΟΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ: Grand Prix Bodybuilding HERCULES 2011 MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ: ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΕΝΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ - X-RADIO 91,3 - ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΣ 90,3 - CITY FM 92,0 - ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ 95,8 - ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΒΟΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΩΡΑ
> 
> ΧΟΡΗΓΟΙ : Grand Prix Bodybuilding HERCULES 2011 MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ:
> TWINLAB - MULTIPOWER - MHP - DYMATIZE - MAXIMUSCLE - INFINITE LABS
> 
> ΧΟΡΗΓΟΙ : Grand Prix Bodybuilding HERCULES 2011 MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ:
> ALEGRO PIZZA-ΣΩΤΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΑ-BELLISIMO-MARBILL-ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΕΙΟ ΟΠΑΠ ΠΟΥΣΙΑΣ-AVF HELLAS-ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ-LD MOTORS-ΟΠΤΙΚΑ ΜΩΡΑΙΤΗΣ-ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΑ-ΚΡΕΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΑΡΑΜΠΑΝΟΣ-ΣΧΟΛΗ ΟΔΗΓΩΝ ΓΕΡΑΓΑΣ-ENERGY-ΤΑΒΕΡΝΑ Ο ΝΩΝΤΑΣ-TOTAL LOOK ΚΕΦΑΛΑΣ- CAFE AMAN-ΓΚΩΝΙΑΣ Α.Ε.-ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΛΟΜΟΙΡΗΣ
> 
> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ!



Ενα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε όλους όσους βοηθούν την προσπάθεια
ανάδειξης του αθλήματος μας!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Kάτω τα χέρια την είδα πρώτος!!!


 ρε και γω που νόμιζα έχεις καμένη την μεγάλη σκάλα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Will71

Ime omogenis apo tin ameriki bodybuilder ,diavazo to site ke mou aresi.Epidi gnorizo oti enas IFBB Pro athlitis bori na emfanizete mono se ekdilosis pou ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB tha ithela na me diafotisete kata poso oi agones stous opious tha emfanistoun IFBB Pro ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB.

----------


## Polyneikos

Κυκλοφόρησε η αφίσα του αγωνα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Κυκλοφόρησε η αφίσα του αγωνα!


 :03. Clap:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Clap:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

πολλη καλη,μπραβο ,κοστα,,,,,θα τα πουμε απο κοντα πρωτα κρητη,,,,,, :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## chrisberg

> ρε και γω που νόμιζα έχεις καμένη την μεγάλη σκάλα


ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ φίλε μου!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 
                               Καλά ρε Ηλία πως την πάτησες και έμεινες πίσω... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ φίλε μου!!!
>                                Καλά ρε Ηλία πως την πάτησες και έμεινες πίσω...



δεν με βολεύει ρε μιχάλη αυτό , θα με δεί και κανένα πιπίνι με αυτο και θα τρομάξει σου λέει τι εξερευνητής είναι αυτός  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   αν βγάλουν κάτι πιο κομψό εντάξει  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## chrisberg

> δεν με βολεύει ρε μιχάλη αυτό , θα με δεί και κανένα πιπίνι με αυτο και θα τρομάξει σου λέει τι εξερευνητής είναι αυτός   αν βγάλουν κάτι πιο κομψό εντάξει


Mα γι' αυτό είναι οι φίλοι :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Δες τι σου βρήκα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Ελπίζω να εκτιμάς τη φιλία μου και συ, :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: και να με βολέψεις με κανένα πιπίνι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Mα γι' αυτό είναι οι φίλοι
> Δες τι σου βρήκα
> 
> Ελπίζω να εκτιμάς τη φιλία μου και συ,και να με βολέψεις με κανένα πιπίνι



τι να πω τώρα ρε μιχάλη με έχεις σκλαβώσει και αν καταφέρω να είμαι στον αγώνα στη λειβαδια θα κρατήσω την υπόσχεσή μου  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Για να επιστρεψω το τόπικ στην συζητηση περι του αγωνα,εχουμε μαθει πανω κατω πόσοι αθλητες θα υπαρχουν;Ποσοι περιπου εχουν εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον;

----------


## chrisberg

> Για να επιστρεψω το τόπικ στην συζητηση περι του αγωνα,εχουμε μαθει πανω κατω πόσοι αθλητες θα υπαρχουν;Ποσοι περιπου εχουν εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον;


Toυλάχιστον με τη μονομαχία μεταξύ εμένα και του Ηλία :08. Toast:  για τα πόδια της Κωνσταντίνας (που φέτος είναι κομμάτια όχι απλά sexy) κρατάμε ζωντανό το topic.
Αλλά εσύ ζηλιάρη επειδή έχεις μείνει "απ'εξω" (τι ελπίδες να έχεις εσύ ανάμεσα στις μεγάλες δυνάμεις) για αυτό κάνεις παρεμβάσεις για να μας αποπροσανατολίσεις  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tsounakis

Ο ιστορικος  αγωνας  mr. Στερεα  Ελλας  ζωντανευει  ξανα  με  της  προσπαθειες  ολων  μας και  περισσοτερο  του  Κωστα  Σταματη  στην  Λειβαδια  11 - 6 - 2011 !

θα  γινει  ενας  σπουδαιος αγωνας  με καλους  αθλητες  και  guest  pozers  τον μεγαλο  Κεφαλιανο  και  την  απιθανη  Κασκανη

θα  ειμαστε  ολοι  εκει  !

----------


## Odisseas Minidis

θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει αδερφε πιστευω σιγουρα οτι θα γινει ενας θαυμασιος αγωνας και ολοι θα μείνουμε ευχαριστημένοι .μπραβο Κωστα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Γεια σε ολους!

Να ενημερώσω τους αθλητες που θα συμετάσχουν οτι εκτός των τριών πρώτων κάθε κατηγορίας ,θα λαβουν όλοι μετάλια!!

Τώρα, οσο αναφορά τους τρείς πρώτους αθλητές κάθε κατηγορίας ,θα τους δοθούν  εκτός απο τα μετάλια τους, κύπελα αλλα και μια μεγάλη γκάμα συμπληρωμάτων σε κάθε εναν απο τους τρείς. :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 

Σας ευχαριστώ για την μεχρι τώρα υποστήριξη σας και για οποιαδι'ποτε πληροφορία επικοινωνηστε μαζι μου..

----------


## giannis64

Κώστα συγχαρητήρια για την νίκη σου στον αγώνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ στα Σέρρες. :03. Clap: 

σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και στην Λειβαδιά, και στον αγώνα σου στην σκηνή, αλλά και στην διοργάνωση. :08. Toast: 
ελπίζω να γίνει εφικτό να έρθει και αποστολή από το  :bodybuilding.gr:  και στην Λειβαδιά.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία και δύναμη στην προσπάθειά σου κώστα και συγχαρητήρια για τις αγωνιστικές σου επιτυχίες .
εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία στον αγώνα αυτό και πάλι το φόρουμ θα είναι εκεί να στηρίξει και να κάνει το φωτο ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## savage

> Να ενημερώσω τους αθλητες που θα συμετάσχουν οτι εκτός των τριών πρώτων κάθε κατηγορίας ,θα λαβουν όλοι μετάλια!!
> 
> Τώρα, οσο αναφορά τους τρείς πρώτους αθλητές κάθε κατηγορίας ,θα τους δοθούν  εκτός απο τα μετάλια τους, κύπελα αλλα και μια μεγάλη γκάμα συμπληρωμάτων σε κάθε εναν απο τους τρείς.


μπραβο κωστα πολυ καλη κινηση. αν δεν ειχα το παγκοσμιο της ΙΝΒΑ τον ιουλιο θα ερχομουν να συμμετασχω και γω στον αγωνα(οχι για να κερδισω τα συμπληρωματα,αλλα για να στηριξω τον αγωνα που διοργανωνεις).

οι αθλητες ειναι οι μονοι που συνηθως δεν κερδιζουν τιποτα απο τους αγωνες(ισα ισα που βαζουν κι απο την τσεπη τους τις πιο πολλες φορες).
και τελικα παρατηρω οτι οι μονοι αγωνες που οι αθλητες ειχαν κατι να κερδισουν η τελος παντων ειχαν δωρεαν εξοδα μετακινησης/διαμονης ηταν αυτοι που εγιναν με ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια. τι οξυμωρο :01. Unsure:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> οι αθλητες ειναι οι μονοι που συνηθως δεν κερδιζουν τιποτα απο τους αγωνες(ισα ισα που βαζουν κι απο την τσεπη τους τις πιο πολλες φορες).
> και τελικα παρατηρω οτι οι μονοι αγωνες που οι αθλητες ειχαν κατι να κερδισουν η τελος παντων ειχαν δωρεαν εξοδα μετακινησης/διαμονης ηταν αυτοι που εγιναν με ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια. τι οξυμωρο


*+ 10000000000000000000000000000000*  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> οι αθλητες ειναι οι μονοι που συνηθως δεν κερδιζουν τιποτα απο τους αγωνες(ισα ισα που βαζουν κι απο την τσεπη τους τις πιο πολλες φορες).
> και τελικα παρατηρω οτι οι μονοι αγωνες που οι αθλητες ειχαν κατι να κερδισουν η τελος παντων ειχαν δωρεαν εξοδα μετακινησης/διαμονης ηταν αυτοι που εγιναν με ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια. τι οξυμωρο


*ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ*: Τα κίνητρα καθορίζουν αυτό που κάνεις.

*ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΕΣ*: Και η νοοτροπία καθορίζει πόσο καλά το κάνεις.  :01. Wink:

----------


## satheo

kai egw tha eimai ekei !!!!!

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Ολα καλα ευχομαι ,καλη επιτυχια σε Αθλητες και Διοργανωτες! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## barbell

Απο μενα ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον Κωστα Σταματη..Ο τροπος που οργανωνει τον αγωνα δειχνει καθαρα πως ειναι απο αγαπη για το αθλημα και σεβασμο στον διαγωνιζομενο!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*OVERALL Νικητης ΜR ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ* *ΡΟΥΜΠΑΝΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ*  :03. Clap:

----------


## nikosalexiou

Καλημέρα σε όλους ... Εδώ έχουμε αναλυτικά σε κατηγορίες φωτογραφίες απο τη διοργάνωση του Κώστα Σταμάτη ,στη Λιβαδειά ,  Mr Στερεά Ελλάς - Hercules 2011  ....       01 . φωτογραφίες πριν τον αγώνα  http://ctntelevision.com/01prin/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

02 . Εναρξη του show , γυμναστήριο "στάδιο" show ... http://ctntelevision.com/02enarksistadio/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

03 . Κατηγορία Junior ...  http://ctntelevision.com/03junior/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

04 . Κατηγορία masters .... http://ctntelevision.com/04panoapo40/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

05 . Κατηγορία χαμηλή ανδρών ...  http://ctntelevision.com/05xamiliandron/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

06 . Κατηγορία fitness ανδρών ..  http://ctntelevision.com/06psiliandron/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

07 . ποζάρισμα Κώστα Σταμάτη .. http://ctntelevision.com/07pozarathl...dias/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

08 . Στο διάλειμα .. http://ctntelevision.com/08stodialima/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

09 . Κατηγορία bodyfitness ανδρών ... http://ctntelevision.com/09mesaiaandron/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

10 . Κατηγορία γυναικών .. - βράβευση ... http://ctntelevision.com/10gynaikonvrav/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

11. Ποζάρισμα Κωνσταντίνας Κασκάνη ... http://ctntelevision.com/11pozarkonstkaskani/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

12 . γυμναστήριο "Στάδιο" , αυτοάμυνα show .. http://ctntelevision.com/12gymstadioamyna/index.htm

----------


## Muscleboss

Νικο ευχαριστούμε πολυ για το φωτογραφικό υλικό! Πολύ καλή κάλυψη. Συγχαρητηρια  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## nikosalexiou

13 . ποζάρισμα αθλητή και βράβευση .. http://ctntelevision.com/13pozarathlitvrav/index.htm

----------


## gym

ωραιες φωτο με καλη ποιοτητα...μπραβο!!!

----------


## nikosalexiou

14 . Μεσαία κατηγορία bbing ανδρών ... http://ctntelevision.com/14andron/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

15 . γυμναστήριο "Στάδιο"  bodypump show .. http://ctntelevision.com/15gymstadiobodypump/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

16 . Τιμητική βράβευση Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού .. http://ctntelevision.com/16vravmixkefalianou/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

17 . γυμναστήριο "Στάδιο"  kick boxing show ...  http://ctntelevision.com/17gymstadio...xing/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

18 . Κατηγορία ψηλή ανδρών  ... http://ctntelevision.com/18andronoverall/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

19 . Ποζάρισμα Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού και Τάσου Μηνίδη ..  http://ctntelevision.com/19pozarmixkefalianou/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

20 . στο τέλος του show ... http://ctntelevision.com/20totelos/index.htm

----------


## nikosalexiou

> Νικο ευχαριστούμε πολυ για το φωτογραφικό υλικό! Πολύ καλή κάλυψη. Συγχαρητηρια 
> 
> ΜΒ


σ ευχαριστώ πολλύ για τα καλα σου λόγια , χαίρομαι που βοήθησα .. να σαι καλά ...

----------


## nikosalexiou

> ωραιες φωτο με καλη ποιοτητα...μπραβο!!!


 :01. Smile:    σ ευχαριστώ πολλύ ...

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους !!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φοβερο το υλικό,ευχαριστουμε Νίκο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> http://ctntelevision.com/19pozarmixkefalianou/index.htm


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευχαριστούμε για το φωτο υλικό , έτσι μας βάζετε στο κλίμα του αγώνα , λυπάμε που λόγω υποχρεώσεων δεν μπόρεσα να παρεβρεθώ και να τον δω απο κοντά αλλα χαίρομαι που πήγε καλα και απο θέμα διοργάνωσης αλλα και συμμετοχών αθλητών .

ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον κώστα τον σταμάτη που εκτός απο την μαραθώνια συμμετοχή του σε όλους τούς φετεινούς αγώνες , κατάφερε να διοργανώσει και εναν επιτυχημένο αγώνα στη λιβαδειά :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τον Νικο Αλεξίου προσωπικα δεν τον γνωρίζω αλλα το ctntelevision ως καναλι προβολης αθλητικων γεγονοτων και όχι μονο,το παρακολουθω καθως καλύπτει με επαγγελματικού τυπου φωτογραφήσεις-βιντεο,τουλαχιστον 15 χρονια αγωνες...Συγχαρητηρια :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Εγω θα κανω ενα ποτ πουρι φωτογραφιων ανα κατηγορία ξεκινωντας από την *Juniors*




**


**

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καποιες ατομικες πόζες*


**

**

**

**

**

**


*Η απονομή της κατηγορίας  από τον διοργανωτη Κώστα Σταμάτη*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## nikosalexiou

Polyneikos σ ευχαριστω πολυ κατ αρχην για τα καλα σου λογια , για το καναλι , να εισαι καλα , οντως ο πρωτος αγωνας που καλυψαμε ηταν της wabba , στο Novotel , το 1997 ... καποια στιγμη θα βαλουμε και αυτο το υλικο .. ευχαριστω επισης για το ποτ πουρι , με πιο σωστες περιγραφες απο τις δικες μου ..    :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tον θυμαμαι αυτον τον αγωνα,ειχατε παρει συνεντευξη και από τον Καπετανακη αν θυμαμαι καλα...Νικος Βουτσίνος στην εκφωνηση κτλ,ωραια πραγματα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

2 συμμετοχές στην κατηγορία Women Fitness:Σταυρούλα Γκασιάμη και Αντζελικα Συκιωτη

----------


## Polyneikos

Η απονομη της κατηγορίας από τον Κωστα Σταματη και την Αννυ Γιόκαλα

----------


## Muscleboss

Από τις φωτογραφίες τουλάχιστον, έχω την εντύπωση οτι η Βουλα βελτιώθηκε σημαντικά απο τον αγώνα της WABBA στο Νοβοτελ... ενώ δε μπορώ να πω το ίδιο για την Αντζέλικα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο βγαζει μια κουραση το σωμα της Αντζελικας,σε προηγούμενους αγωνες εδειχνε πιο φρεσκια,αλλα να μην ξεχναμε ότι εχει παίξει σε 4 αγωνες τον τελευταιο μηνα,προσπαθει να κρατιεται δηλαδη σε αγωνιστικη κατασταση τοσο καιρο,καπου ειναι δύσκολο.
Η Σταυρούλα ειναι σε περίοδο προετοιμασίας ουσιαστικα για την επόμενη εβδομαδα ,όπου θα παίξει στο Παγκόσμιο  της Wabba στην Βουδαπέστη,να της ευχηθούμε καλή επιτυχία,όπως και στην υπόλοιπη αποστολή :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όσο βλέπουμε φώτο και έχουμε καλύτερη άποψη το επίπεδο ήταν πολυ καλό άλλωστε όλους τους αθλητές τους έχουμε δεί και σε προηγούμενους αγώνες και άλλοι βελτιώνονται άλλους τους έχει βγεί μια κούραση , αλλα οι περισσότεροι απο αγώνα σε αγώνα είναι καλλύτεροι , στίς κοπέλες η σταυρούλα εμφανώς βελτιωμένη απο την αθήνα και πιστεύω ακόμη καλύτερη έως τον αγώνα του εξωτερικού , η αγγέλικα πήρε το βάπτισμα του πυρός σε αγώνες και απο δώ και πέρα θα έχει τον χρόνο να ξεκουράσει το σώμα της και να το χτίσει όπως πρέπει , γιατι για πρώτη συμμετοχή έκανε πολύ καλή εμφάνηση απλα κάποια πράγματα θέλουν βάθος χρόνου να γίνουν . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> 11. Ποζάρισμα Κωνσταντίνας Κασκάνη ... http://ctntelevision.com/11pozarkonstkaskani/index.htm



η κωσταντίνα πραγματικα κομμάτια ήταν και βρίσκετε μια βδομάδα πρίν τον αγώνα πρίν απο την απογλυκογόνωση , έτσι όπως είναι μετα το φόρτωμα θα χορεύουν πάνω της οι ίνες , πραγματικα απίστευτη  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή από τον πρωταθλητή Παναγιώτη Σιώτη

----------


## RAMBO

κωστα η κοπελα με τα ροζ στην απονομη με την αννα ποια ειναι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητης ο Νίκος Καβγας*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> κωστα η κοπελα με τα ροζ στην απονομη με την αννα ποια ειναι?



 α ρε ράμπο ένας εσυ και ενας ο τζάκ νόρις , αυτό θα πεί προσοχή στην λεπτομέρεια , ενω όλοι σχολιάζουμε αθλητές και αθλήτριες ,εσύ ότι ανεβαίνει στην σκηνή δεν περνά απαρατήρητο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Απονομή από τον πρωταθλητή Παναγιώτη Σιώτη


O Γιώργος Σάιτ απο την Κέρκυρα, που διακρίνεται τέρμα αριστερά στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία, και από οτι καταλαβαίνω δεν κατάφερε να μπεί στην 3άδα, τόλμησε φέτος να κάνει το βήμα στις κατηγορίες bodybuilding. 
Ενώ ξεκίνησε από κατηγορίες fitness στις πρωτες του εμφανίσεις, κάθε του συμμετοχή εμφανίζεται βελτιωμένος και με περισσότερα κιλά πάνω του. Τον πάω!  :03. Thumb up:   :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> O Γιώργος Σάιτ απο την Κέρκυρα, που διακρίνεται τέρμα αριστερά στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία, και από οτι καταλαβαίνω δεν κατάφερε να μπεί στην 3άδα, τόλμησε φέτος να κάνει το βήμα στις κατηγορίες bodybuilding. 
> Ενώ ξεκίνησε από κατηγορίες fitness στις πρωτες του εμφανίσεις, κάθε του συμμετοχή εμφανίζεται βελτιωμένος και με περισσότερα κιλά πάνω του. Τον πάω!  
> 
> ΜΒ



τον είδα και μιλήσαμε στην θεσσαλονίκη , αν θυμάμε καλα έχει βάλει πάνω απο 10 κιλα μυς επάνω του και όσο δουλεύει σ αυτα τα κιλα τόσο πιο ποιοτικός γίνετε , απλα έπεσε σε υψηλό επίπεδο ανταγωνισμού , αλλα εγω όπως τον είδα λάιβ πάνω στην σκηνή πολύ μου άρεσε και στον επόμενο αγώνα είμαι σίγουρος θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερος , γιατι δείχνει ότι τόχει να παίζει σε κατηγορία ββ  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> 06 . Κατηγορία ψηλή ανδρών ..  http://ctntelevision.com/06psiliandron/index.htm


Εδω μηπως εννοείτε kaτηγορία fitness;




> 09 . Κατηγορία μεσαία ανδρών ... http://ctntelevision.com/09mesaiaandron/index.htm


Αντιστοίχως αυτη πρεπει να ειναι η body fitness;




> 18 . Κατηγορία ανδρών overall ... http://ctntelevision.com/18andronoverall/index.htm


Αυτη αν κρινω από τους διαγωνιζόμενους είναι η ψηλη κατηγορία bb,όχι η overall,στην overall συμμετεχει και ο Ρουμπανης που δεν ειναι στις φωτο εδω. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikosalexiou

...ναι εχετε δικιο , υπαρχουν λαθη στις περιγραφες , αν θελετε αναφερετε τις σωστες για να διορθωσουμε ..

----------


## Polyneikos

> ...ναι εχετε δικιο , υπαρχουν λαθη στις περιγραφες , αν θελετε αναφερετε τις σωστες για να διορθωσουμε ..


Εδω είναι κατηγορία *fitness*,όχι η ψηλή bbing




> 06 . Κατηγορία ψηλή ανδρών ..  http://ctntelevision.com/06psiliandron/index.htm


Aντιθετως,η *ψηλη κατηγορία bbing* ειναι αυτη που αναφερεις ως Overall




> 18 . Κατηγορία ανδρών overall ... http://ctntelevision.com/18andronoverall/index.htm


Aυτη που αναφερεις ως μεσαια κατηγορία ,ειναι η *Body fitness*




> 09 . Κατηγορία μεσαία ανδρών ... http://ctntelevision.com/09mesaiaandron/index.htm


 
Tελος αυτη που αναφερεται ως κατηγορία Ανδρων,ειναι η *μεσαία κατηγορία bbing*




> 14 . Κατηγορία ανδρών ... http://ctntelevision.com/14andron/index.htm


Ελπίζω να βοήθησα  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## bodystyle

> όσο βλέπουμε φώτο και έχουμε καλύτερη άποψη το επίπεδο ήταν πολυ καλό άλλωστε όλους τους αθλητές τους έχουμε δεί και σε προηγούμενους αγώνες και άλλοι βελτιώνονται άλλους τους έχει βγεί μια κούραση , αλλα οι περισσότεροι απο αγώνα σε αγώνα είναι καλλύτεροι , στίς κοπέλες η σταυρούλα εμφανώς βελτιωμένη απο την αθήνα και πιστεύω ακόμη καλύτερη έως τον αγώνα του εξωτερικού , η αγγέλικα πήρε το βάπτισμα του πυρός σε αγώνες και απο δώ και πέρα θα έχει τον χρόνο να ξεκουράσει το σώμα της και να το χτίσει όπως πρέπει , γιατι για πρώτη συμμετοχή έκανε πολύ καλή εμφάνηση απλα κάποια πράγματα θέλουν βάθος χρόνου να γίνουν .


Πράγματι  Ηλία,σχεδόν όλοι είναι πιο στεγνοί από τους προιγ.. αγώνες .Βέβαια φαίνεται και η κούραση στα πρόσωπά τους,αλλά το χαίρονται κιόλας.
Εμείς σαν bodystyle  είχαμε 2 αθλητές  τον 5ο (Γιαννόπουλος Γιάννης)στην κατηγορία του Πιλάτου και τον 2ο (Σαχάνας Χρήστος)  στην ψιλή κατ. fitness.Μπράβο στα παιδιά που συνέχισαν την πολλών εβδομάδων πλέον δίαιτά τους , για να τιμήσουν τον διοργανωτή Σταμάτη Κώστα,ο οποίος μας τίμησε με την παρουσία του στην Σέρρες.

Φίλε Kώστα νομίζω  πέτυχε η διοργάνωση σου. Σε περιμένουμε τώρα  την Παρασκευή   στο αεροδρόμιο, :03. Clap:  για  την αποστολή στο universe wff-nabba.

----------


## nikosalexiou

> Εδω είναι κατηγορία *fitness*,όχι η ψηλή bbing
> 
> 
> 
> Aντιθετως,η *ψηλη κατηγορία bbing* ειναι αυτη που αναφερεις ως Overall
> 
> 
> 
> Aυτη που αναφερεις ως μεσαια κατηγορία ,ειναι η *Body fitness*
> ...


να εισαι καλα , ευχαριστουμε πολυ  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

To guest posing του Κεφαλιανου μαζί  με τον Τασο Μηνίδη !

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Κατηγορια Junior:
1ος Πολύβιος Δεληγιάννης Ζάκυνθο
2ος Μιχαλόπουλος Αλέξανδρος Θήβα
3ος Παπαδημητρίου Ευάγγελος Λαμια

Κατηγορία Master:
1ος Τζιλόπουλος Γιώργος Αλεξάνδρια
2ος Σοφουλάκης Ανδρέας Κρήτη

Κατηγορία Super Master:
1ος Μπιρλής Γρηγόρης Ιτέα

Κατηγορία Fitness Ανδρών Χαμηλή:
1ος Πιλάτος Γιάννης Κρήτη
2ος Ιωάννου Παναγιώτης Λάρισα
3ος Σκορδίλης Αλέκος Κέρκυρα
4ος Τζουμακίδης Βασίλης Σπάτα
5ος Γιαννόπουλος Ιωάννης Σέρρες
6ος Χελιδωνάς Γιώργος Λάρισα

Κατηγορία Fitness Ανδρών Ψηλή:
1ος Συριγός Ευαγγελος Κορυδαλός
2ος Σαχάμας Χρήστος Θεσσαλονίκη

Κατηγορία Body Fitness:
1ος Τριουλίδης Σταύρος Αθήνα
2ος Παπαδέδες Παναγιώτης Λειβαδιά
3ος Τσάπος Γιώργος Αθήνα

Χαμηλή Ανδρών
1ος Πατσιανίδης Γιάννης Μενίδι

Μεσαία Ανδρών
1ος Ρουμπάνης Γιώργος Λαύριο
2ος Μηλιάδης Παύλος Θεσσαλονίκη
3ος Elkhan Khortats Αθήνα (Καλύτερος Ποζέρ)
4ος Sait Γιώργος Κέρκυρα
5ος Λάιος Παναγιώτης Καρδίτσα

Ψηλή Ανδρών:
1ος Καυγάς Νικος Αθήνα
2ος Βερβενιώτης Στράτος Θήβα
3ος Mohamed Retz Αθήνα
4ος Τσίτωνας Γιώργος Αθήνα
5ος Κουσουλάκος Παναγιώτης Καλαμάτα
6ος Παπαδόπουλος Κωνσταντίνος Χαλκίδα

Shape Γυναικών:
1η Συκιώτη Αντζέλικα Άγ. Κωνσταντινος

Fitness Γυναικών:
Γκασιάμη Σταυρούλα Αθήνα

Over All Ανδρών:
1ος Ρουμπάνης Γιώργος Λαύριο

Σας Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη στιριξή σας!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> To guest posing του Κεφαλιανου μαζί  με τον Τασο Μηνίδη !


πολυ ωραίο βίντεο, μπράβο και στους δυο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------

